# Belgium tourist sites



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi
We will be spending a few days in June around Bruges visiting people and will have a few days to spare before travelling on to Holland.
Can anyone suggest some interesting venues to visit and possibly overnight stays.
Any info would be appreciated
regards

Terry


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Ghent (Gent) is worth a visit and we stayed at this site when we went there:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2412

There's a bus stop right outside the site which takes to into the centre (cheaper to buy tickets from the site reception than on the bus).

Bill


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Le Grand Place, Brussels - UNESCO World Heritage Centre, ranked no.2 out of 221 attractions in Brussels and Manneken Pis which is a short walk away. Just off the Grand Place is a 'Tintin' shop, (makes a change from Disney). For campsites around Brussels see....

http://brussels.angloinfo.com/af/322/brussels-campsites-and-caravan-parks.html


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Great municiple aire at Brugges
Gets busy at weekends
see the entry in the campsites directory


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Camping Memling in Bruges is very good, with an easy bus or bike ride into town. The aire is quite expensive, but can be booked. See the campsite database for both


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have used Camping Memling and the Aire, both are good, the Aire was €15.00 per 24hours in November just gone.

I was surprised at how quiet the road noise was !!


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

I appreciate all the replys so far
cheers


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Veurne is the first town just off the motoway as you cross from France in to Belgium. It is very pretty, has an aire on the marina at Kaiplaats, with toilet, showers, grey and toilet emptying and fresh water available. No charge for O'night but use off toilet, showers and water result in a nominal charge.
The town is v picturesque with bars and restaurants on the square, many walks and ideal for cycling. Not overcrowded like Brugges.
Well worth a visit


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Don't forget the canals in Bruges, chocolate and lace workshops, and a Brewery tour,either Belle Vue in Brussels or further afield the Trappist one at Westmalle east of Antwerp. Any tour should be easy to find Belguim produces more beer than the French do cheeses!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Terry,

if you are interested in civic (hydraulic) engineering marvels, and don't mind a little detour, then the four hydraulic boat lifts at the old Canal du Centre close to La Louviere might be something for you. With a modern twin boat lift and the Ronquieres Inclined Plane within spitting distance.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We very much like all of Belgium, however there is one possible thorn in it's side....the restaurants in the main square in Brugge.

A review of one..they are all the same.


----------

